# Reverse and neutral light



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Went riding Saturday, playing in the water and the last 2 times through my reverse light came on very dim and the last time through it the neutral and reverse light came on bright after about 1 minute they went off. I washed Sunday and the reverse light did come on very dim. I checked both sensors and the both checked out good. My ? Is has anybody had this happen On there brute before?


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

had the same thing happen to me at crosby this weekend. Went through a deep hole, came out and the reverse light was on. Cut the bike off and started it back up and light went off. Happened several times and was actually the first time it has happened to me.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I was in Crosby also when it happened, a friend of mine has a 08 650 and his did it right before mine did.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Is it coinsidence or is crosby haunted? HAHA


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Guys it happens to mine, its nothing. The reverse, neutral, and oil pressure are all located on the left side of the motor if your sittin on the bike, just need to dielectric grease these connectors and it will quit. Reverse and Neutral are "L" shaped connectors that just push down on male prongs and are right above/behind the oil dipstick. The reverse is pretty much behind the coolant overflow bottle, but the plug for it is actually behind the motor somewhat near the rear driveshaft. I know y'all didnt mention the oil light blinking, but mine does when my grease starts drying out of that plug. My muzzy's rear header runs REALLY close to all these and constantly dries the grease out of them so I have the "blinky" problem often and the fresh dielectric grease always makes it go away.


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

yeah I knew it had to be the fact that my dielectric grease was wearing off so I didn't worry about it. Also had the grease wear off the rear plug boot and the bike started to run on one cylinder for about 3 seconds.... that gives you a pretty sick feeling in your stomach hoping it doesn't die! But once it got out of the deep hole it was fine so I took it back to the truck and re-greased it


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Wasn't to worried about it, I guess it was time for new grease.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Yep! I have same issue... When the grease wears out on those plugs, my neutral, reverse, and oil light come on... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

camobruteforce said:


> yeah I knew it had to be the fact that my dielectric grease was wearing off so I didn't worry about it. Also had the grease wear off the rear plug boot and the bike started to run on one cylinder for about 3 seconds.... that gives you a pretty sick feeling in your stomach hoping it doesn't die! But once it got out of the deep hole it was fine so I took it back to the truck and re-greased it


I carry a large tube of dielectric grease under my seat right where the factory tool pouch is supposed to be just so that I don't have to go back to the truck lol. Last time out riding I used it on my buddy's honda and another guy's grizzly that was cutting out when they got wet. I was the hero lol


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> I carry a large tube of dielectric grease under my seat right where the factory tool pouch is supposed to be just so that I don't have to go back to the truck lol. Last time out riding I used it on my buddy's honda and another guy's grizzly that was cutting out when they got wet. I was the hero lol


Good idea might have to get a tube I have a can of it don't think it will fit.
So what is the latest on your brute? When will you have it back together?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Autozone and O'Reilly both sell the tube of grease...think its 4 or 5 bucks. It fits perfect in that spot though and the little rubber strap even fits on it tight so it doesn't budge, its always been there when I needed it.

My engine will most likely be back together this week and I should have enough time this friday to get it put back in the frame and get everything back together. Not sure if you read my post about it or not, but decided to do a complete overhaul on it and completely rebuilding the tranny as well (might as well do everything since its apart, a few people suggested it and I decided it was the right thing to do) I'm thinking about rebuilding my snorks while its all apart and going with a 3" intake. I bought the kfx boot for my belt exhaust and bought a new plastic piece for the snorks to go through by the handlebars since mine is pretty hacked up. I'm also considering selling my Muzzy since its off the bike right now and going with a new Big Gun....ONLY because I dont like the loop design of the rear header of the muzzy, its too close to the rear cylinder and tray under the seat and my bike runs a little lean so its getting stuff too hot right now, it really needs to have header wrap put on it. The Big Gun loops down toward the skid plate, and has alot more clearance from the back of the motor and the gas tank skid...I've already built a heat shield there though so its not really a problem. Havn't decided if I want to change exhaust yet or not, and if I did, I wouldnt know what to ask for a very used muzzy lol. I will definitely be taking the brute to have it tuned once I decide on the snorks and exhaust though....it used to be tuned, it was done by Turner when they built my motor, but I had a PC3 issue and deleted that map by accident....:nutkick: But anyways, should have her back up and running this weekend.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Glad to hear you are close, we just need some rain the dust is really bad everywhere. Give me a shout when next time out maybe we can hook up and do some riding.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

hp488 said:


> Glad to hear you are close, we just need some rain the dust is really bad everywhere. Give me a shout when next time out maybe we can hook up and do some riding.


:agreed: WE NEED RAIN! I'll PM you next time we plan to make a ride. I'm supposed to be off work the next two weekends (3-5th & 10-12th) and I'm sure I'll be hittin up Crosby on one of those. I'll PM ya.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I wanna ride too!!! I will be outta town this weekend though and out of town visitor the next weekend... Dangit! 

Hey will that exhaust fit my 650i? :thinking:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Jason I'm pretty sure the "i" models are pretty much interchangable....


----------

